# K-27/Aristo TE/Battery question



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello all! 

I'm going to be purchasing a Bachmann K-27 soon to go with my growing collection of AMS/Accucraft cars and my Bachmann Connie. As I'm working on a garden railroad, I'd like to battery power the K-27 and hook it into my currently used Train Engineer system(for ease of use). Has anyone done this? Do I need to tear apart the engine, or is the K-27's power system accessible through the tender/other switches? Any suggestions on what batteries to use for the longest run time on 4% grades? 

Yes, I'm pretty stuck on the Train Engineer idea...I already have three transmitters and run my indoor line with two ten amp Crest transformers with TE receivers. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie, 

The easy way is to put a track side receiver in a car with a battery.. You then can hook a jumper from the battery car to the battery inputs in the K-27 tender.. Switch the K27 to battery & off you go.. If you need help with the battery car, go to OVGRS web site check out Paul Norton's work.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I cannot do a battery car; I'm running my railroad down a hill with a turntable at the end, and I barely have room for a 3-footer to fit the K-27. I'm willing to do some hacking in the tender to put batteries in it, though! 

But it does appear that my question has been answered; there ARE battery inputs in the tender? Perfect!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie if you are planning on putting the batteries and the trackside TE (sans case) in the tender you will be doing a *LOT* of hacking. 
In fact I expect you would have to remove the fitted Bachmann socket pcb. 
Which would then mean no battery input screw terminals and you would have to rewire the loco.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry, should have mentioned this; I'm planning on using the onboard-specific TE board. I see no point in hacking apart a receiver that works that I'll still need for my indoor line. 
I actually looked at your RCS systems but, no offense, they're too much for my 18-year-old budget  I'm going to be a bit stressed already with buying some more track, the K-27, sound, TE onboard, and a few more AMS tank cars and boxcars...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Understood. No offence taken. 
Unless you are proposing to have an automatic chuff, you will need to make some alterations/additions to the Bachmann socket to get the chuff timer to work. 

Good luck.


----------



## bud (Jan 10, 2008)

I installed a Aristo on-board in my K and simpily connected the wires to the dummy board. 
Mine is track powered and works great. 
For your install should be room for batteries in the tender. 
Bud


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bud on 07/31/2008 8:48 AM
I installed a Aristo on-board in my K and simpily connected the wires to the dummy board. 
Mine is track powered and works great. 
For your install should be room for batteries in the tender. 
Bud




Bud, 
I take it then you did not use the Plug'n'Play feature and simply remove the Bachmann dummy pcb and plug in the onboard TE? 
If not why not? 
I was under the impression the onboard TE had the same pinouts as the Bachmann.


----------



## bud (Jan 10, 2008)

Tony, the Aristo board does just plug in and the operating functions work fine all but the front/rear light functions. 
So I cut the light lands on the dummy board and ran jumpers to the motor terminal, then ran the wires from the on-board to the dummy. 
There are many ways of connecting the on-board but I am satisfied with my approach. 
Bud


----------

